# Backyard Swarm Capture...She's a Big One.



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Video to follow...


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoa! Very nice!


----------



## dfaulkner (Mar 26, 2011)

Gonna need a bigger boat!!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!!! That's fabulous.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! Did it come from your hives?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx, yes it did, not too happy about that but glad my son saw them and we grabbed them up.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

No face protection?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Naw, they are sweethearts!!


----------

